# rb26det project r33



## boostdead33 (Jan 5, 2008)

Hey guys its taken me 11 months to get this far and I though I could share my story with you all...

This is how the car looked 11 months ago








[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]

Old engine out








[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]

4 months later the new one arrived








[/URL][/IMG]

So we decided to pull it down to check to make sure the engine was as it was discribed in great working order 








[/URL][/IMG]

But like always you cant trust everyone, head off and pistons out found all six bores were scored from detinated spark plugs








[/URL][/IMG]

So we decided to rebuild the engine with forged

pistons 
rods
stud kit
n1 oil pump
n1 water pump
r33 crank
block turned out to be an N1 item








[/URL][/IMG]

While this was happening we decided to fab a few things

surg tank & new lines
044 pump
sump
cooler piping








[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]

Engine back it to check for clearance and dumby wiring








[/URL][/IMG]

While the engine was out we decided to seam weld and smooth the engine bay for the new blue paint job








[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


New blue paint down on the engine bay








[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]

Sprayed all the door jams at home and will do the outside in the booth in a couple of weeks








[/URL][/IMG]

All the body kit has been taken off with only the drift lip, genuine gtr front bar and carbon lip, genuine gtr grill, top secret carbon bonnet and carbon exhaust shroud

Just finished some more engine detailing tonight








[/URL][/IMG]

Thats all I have at the moment will update later enjoy!


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Looks great, very nice job, keep the pics coming!


----------



## serial (Aug 19, 2007)

looks sweet i hope to do this one day to my ECR33


----------



## steven_c (Oct 17, 2007)

looking sweet mate keep up the good work


----------



## scby rex (Jul 7, 2008)

thats lookin pretty nice.


----------



## felixy69 (Jan 4, 2006)

looks real good man !! keep it up !


----------



## plumwerks (Dec 15, 2006)

That's some great work there,is that a mini jersey on the filter,cool.


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

Well done, good job, keep it going.


----------



## boostdead33 (Jan 5, 2008)

full port and polish on the cylinder head bronze valve guides upgrade springs and retainers...

exhaust side








[/URL][/IMG]

intake side








[/URL][/IMG]

combustion chaimber opened up








[/URL][/IMG]

ceramic coated pistons








[/URL][/IMG]

r33 crank








[/URL][/IMG]

4" stainless dump pipe fabbed up








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## frostmotorsport (Aug 10, 2007)

good work mate! nice to see another Kiwi car (presume you are kiwi? or Aussie? I noticed the Repco box a few pics above  )


----------



## boostdead33 (Jan 5, 2008)

yup from down under man


----------



## boostdead33 (Jan 5, 2008)

new ross balancer turned up today 








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## zell (Nov 23, 2007)

Nice build 

What make is that manifold ?
Could you PM me how much it cost and where did you get it ?


----------



## tomek (Apr 4, 2008)

zell said:


> Nice build
> 
> What make is that manifold ?
> Could you PM me how much it cost and where did you get it ?


X2, I would like to know aswell mate.. 

Will keep my eyes on this thread.


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

Nice build so far 
Keep up the good work :thumbsup:


----------



## boostdead33 (Jan 5, 2008)

manifold is a cheap china one that has been modified and rewelded, done a couple of these and they have lasted without cracking so..


----------



## boostdead33 (Jan 5, 2008)

car got painted yesterday and now its back home to get put back together 








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Dynamix (Nov 1, 2007)

Looking good, definatly a different colour.. the bonnet looks great also! Did you do all the prep work yourself or did you get them do the whole lot? Curious to know how much a respray costs if you dont mind sharing, looking at getting one done myself, PM me if you like..


----------



## boostdead33 (Jan 5, 2008)

bummer my camera is shit but got the master cylinders polished and most of the rear back together just waiting on my carbon drift lip...


----------



## boostdead33 (Jan 5, 2008)

car on stands ready for the engine to go in tonight..


----------



## Dynamix (Nov 1, 2007)

Get that motor in there!


----------



## boostdead33 (Jan 5, 2008)

Yay motor is in 





[/URL


----------



## WIT BLITZ (Apr 1, 2007)

Always inspiring to see builds like this! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dynamix (Nov 1, 2007)

Looking good buddy, what other mods are on the cards?


----------



## boostdead33 (Jan 5, 2008)

further mods will be ssr professor wheels, os giken gear set, tripple plate clutch and depending on the engine at a later date might go for a rb30 bottom end with another 3082r with .63 housings and go for around 650rwhp


----------



## boostdead33 (Jan 5, 2008)

update..got myself a good turbo beenie enstead on that stupid head sheild  will get pics of the 4" exhaust and all that is left is the wiring loom..


----------



## boostdead33 (Jan 5, 2008)

nearly finished couple more things to paint and it will be all done.




new plates OMG26


----------



## vortex46 (Apr 27, 2007)

:bowdown1: really nice, i love it! The cost of the all work?


----------



## boostdead33 (Jan 5, 2008)

the engine and turbo setup owes me around $22K so I've put a fair bit into it


----------



## vortex46 (Apr 27, 2007)

boostdead33 said:


> the engine and turbo setup owes me around $22K so I've put a fair bit into it


OMG


----------

